# Taxidermist did my big tog pics



## sam843 (Mar 11, 2006)

I took some pics at the taxidermists work shop before he packed up my tog for the ride home. 
The taxidermist's name is Robert Kennedy of NJ. 
The man is an artist. 

The fish was 20 lbs 11 ozs and measures 31.75 inchs long and 22.75 girth so that gives and idea on how big the mount is.


----------



## LiteTackleChamp (Jul 29, 2005)

thats a bute


----------



## hengstthomas (Mar 11, 2006)

Sweet


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

*nice*

sweet fish.


----------



## rgking03 (Mar 20, 2005)

Nice I want one!!


----------

